# Question about my server



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

OK...I am running a server, and I get hits from tech companies from around the world (mostly the US). My question is, what are these people up to? I have not promoted my site at all. Just a point of interest. :beerchug:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

What are they doing? If they are just pinging your server there isn't anything to worry about, if they are trying to access things that is a different story. Look in logs and see if you can see what they are up to. It could also just be a spider that is looking for things and came across your server.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I know about the spiders and bots...the other ones are out to get business.


----------

